# wanting to meet new people



## mirve (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi,
I just got dumped by my boyfriend and want to start dating again to take my mind off him  How does a single woman in the UAE meet nice men???
Actually, I would be just as happy meeting some new friends, taking up a new interest, anything to help me get over this. Please help!


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

ah well .... I know you are depressed best thing is to come to one of our meetups or Pm organizers who arrange meet ups. Note you must have 5 or more posts to read a pm.

Sry i dont know where to get nice men when I am honestly not one ...


----------



## mirve (Mar 12, 2010)

thank you


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

There are plenty of us nice men around, we just hide it well  :eyebrows: 

Join a club? Do some charity work? Do your workmates not do stuff you could join in?


----------



## mirve (Mar 12, 2010)

All good ideas, just hard to get motivated at the minute as it just happened recently. I don't really have any friends at work, I have been sent over from myemployer in the the USA to run a project, so all my colleagues are back there. I work on a building site with hundreds of men (including my ex) but most are married and have lives of their own to lead and the rest are immigrant laborers; not ready to lower my standards that far just yet, lol.
Thanks.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

mirve said:


> All good ideas, just hard to get motivated at the minute as it just happened recently. I don't really have any friends at work, I have been sent over from myemployer in the the USA to run a project, so all my colleagues are back there. I work on a building site with hundreds of men (including my ex) but most are married and have lives of their own to lead and the rest are immigrant laborers; not ready to lower my standards that far just yet, lol.
> Thanks.


Sack him then


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's regular meet ups with people of both genders from here, but it tends to be in Dubai so not too convenient for Abby Dabby.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Sorry you got dumped. 

As dating sites are not allowed, word of mouth if its meeting a new 'man' that you are after. 

If you are after friends, you can just go to the meetups and see if anyone strikes your fancy. 

Posting hobbies or things you wish to do and finding others who would like to join in seems like a better bet.


----------



## JMT (Feb 25, 2010)

*A Friend*

I am living in Abu Dhabi and if you are looking for a friend that is a girl I would be more than happy to meet up withyou sometime. 

JMT


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

oh really you work in a building site that is near to my work


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

She never put where she worked..... ??????


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

> I work on a building site with hundreds of men (including my ex) but most are married and have lives of their own to lead and the rest are immigrant laborers; not ready to lower my standards that far ju



and who talk to you


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I dont know what I find funnier.. the quote or the response...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

It can be rather amusing sitting on the sidelines can't it Jynx!


----------



## vanessakoehler (Dec 21, 2009)

hey
Hope you feeling better no man is worth letting your head hang.
I see your living in Abu Dhabi I don't know anywhere there but if your in Dubai and you like to meet for a cup of coffee or anything like that give me a shout.
vanessa


----------



## Ossy (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm fat and obnoxious. But I'm nice. Wanna meet up with me? Oh and I'm not picking you up or dropping you off anywhere. Neither am I paying for anything. I'm also getting my mother along to approve of our relationship. You don't like my mother?!?!? Well I guess we're done then, goodbye and have a nice life. Humph.


----------



## liberal_soul (Mar 14, 2010)

*steady it*

hi, it could indeed be a daunting time where the hours might appear a little stretched out. but i guess it wouldnt be a wise thing at this time to suddenly jump into another person to alleviate the pain. (just my opinion ofcourse) it might be easy to find a person suitable and comforting now simply because that is how you would want him to be. but u certainly dont want an after-pain 

regular meet-up opportunities are rather restricted in the country and esp u being in abby dabby. dubai wd hv been better. but there are quite a few communities and social groups, depending on your interests. google will return a decent list. some are really interesting. facebook even? anyways, just be a lil careful and wish u all the best!


----------



## buddyab (Nov 5, 2009)

why if any girl said i want to meet a new people all people answer her and if any boy saud like that you will not see any answer for that 

where is the justice


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Because there are like 20 men to one female here?? (if you nix out any of the the non european/brits then that number isnt quite so bad)

And you guys already have guy friends for the most part, you just want women friends ??


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

I spent 15 mins of my life giving mirve a great advice but it was lost with the wind.... best of luck mirve as she may be gone by now.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Because there are like 20 men to one female here?? (if you nix out any of the the non european/brits then that number isnt quite so bad)
> 
> And you guys already have guy friends for the most part, you just want women friends ??


I do like the way you differentiate the Brits from those smelly european people with their garlic, saurkraut and penchant for slapping each others bottoms.

You're learning Jinxy, slowly but surely we'll have you loving us....


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Xpat said:


> I spent 15 mins of my life giving mirve a great advice but it was lost with the wind.... best of luck mirve as she may be gone by now.


15 huh? Most men cant be bothered with more then 5 min worth of their time


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> 15 huh? Most men cant be bothered with more then 5 min worth of their time


Depends on the woman  :eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

SBP... we really need to be more constructive and helpful on this site. 

Help more, joke less.


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> SBP... we really need to be more constructive and helpful on this site.
> 
> Help more, joke less.


Sorry mum, won't do it again 
And shocking though I found it I did offer some helpful advice last week to a couple of posters, must have been the onset of Spring


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Some ideas

Volunteer in Dubai


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Not sure how much I like that mum comment... I am WAY too young to be a mum. I think that is more for forty year olds


----------

